# Fly spoon or fly for black drum



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone got any pictures of their secret weapon fly spoon or fly (bought or personally tied) for black drum in the skinny?

I'm going to test one that I'm going to make from a fake fingernail and crushed clam shells. Ha! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I like a #4 Clouser Minnow tied in solid black with a little purple flash in the wing. Sorry, I don't have a pic of it handy.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

X 2.Small & Black.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

heres one i used in the past but tying a clouser is much easier.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Black craft fur clouser tied with orange thread and a touch of gold krystal flash.


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very interesting. It seems the common theme is small and black. 

Thanks for sharing guys. I'll keep you posted on the success or failure I have. More pics! More pics!! Ha!


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Joe.T, that's a great looking spoon. Looks like it has some great wobble.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing special but works


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> Joe.T, that's a great looking spoon. Looks like it has some great wobble.


2x Very good looking spoonfly.


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are some drum flies I've tied up. I try to tie simple flies as I lose quite a few of them.


----------

